# Online Gaming Convention - July 15-17



## RyvenCedrylle (Jun 19, 2011)

RyvenCon 1 will be running from July 15th, 2011 through the 17th  at your house. Dice required, pants optional. TechNoir, Call of Cthulhu, Dogs in the Vineyard, D&D and more! Get all the details at the official RyvenCon site. Hope to catch you there!


----------



## elfstone (Jun 26, 2011)

I think this is a great idea


----------



## RyvenCedrylle (Jul 12, 2011)

*Thread bump!!*

What are you doing this weekend? Nothing? That's what I thought. It's not too late to sign up for RyvenCon! Go to ryvencon.omnivangelist.net or email me (my name at gmail) to get going. Hope to see you there!


----------

